# Dialysis Cath Placement



## jey539 (Sep 7, 2012)

Can anyone help?  I'm looking for a CPT code for Dialysis Catheter Placement with flouroscopy.  I was thinking 36556, but not sure.

Thanks


----------



## dpeoples (Sep 7, 2012)

jey539 said:


> Can anyone help?  I'm looking for a CPT code for Dialysis Catheter Placement with flouroscopy.  I was thinking 36556, but not sure.
> 
> Thanks



Can you provide a report?


----------



## jey539 (Sep 7, 2012)

Sure, here it is

1% lidocaine was  administered for  local anesthesia.   Under
direct ultrasound  visualization,  the left internal  jugular
vein was visualized,  but was too  small caliber for  safe
access.  Therefore  the right internal  jugular vein  was
accessed with the  modified Seldinger  technique.  A  12F
dialysis catheter  was placed and sewn  into place.
Flouroscopy was used  to confirm the  catheter tip position.
The patient was transferred  back the  CICU in critcal
condition.


----------



## dpeoples (Sep 7, 2012)

jey539 said:


> Sure, here it is
> 
> 1% lidocaine was  administered for  local anesthesia.   Under
> direct ultrasound  visualization,  the left internal  jugular
> ...



Based on this report , and assuming the patient is over 5 years old I would code:36556/77001-26

HTH


----------



## jey539 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks so much, I did go back in and add the 77001 as well.  Thanks for your help


----------

